# Hygetropin HGH 200iu worth the hassle?



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Thinking about adding in GH this year. I've seen this kit for a good price from a good source, only concern is I've read there has been a recent fluctuation of fakes on the market.

He has also starting stocking a new kit - HYGENE GLOBAL LABS, apparently from same people as hyge, again going for a good price.

Also able to obtain GENETROPIN 36iu pens and Genetech 100iu but worked fairly more expensive, especially the pens.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Cronus said:


> Thinking about adding in GH this year. I've seen this kit for a good price from a good source, only concern http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=4998728is I've read there has been a recent fluctuation of fakes on the market.
> 
> He has also starting stocking a new kit - HYGENE GLOBAL LABS, apparently from same people as hyge, again going for a good price.
> 
> Also able to obtain GENETROPIN 36iu pens and Genetech 100iu but worked fairly more expensive, especially the pens.


I swapped from gh to peps and i actually feel better on them. And i know every jab is 100% what it says on the tin.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

adam28 said:


> I swapped from gh to peps and i actually feel better on them. And i know every jab is 100% what it says on the tin.


Mind if I ask where you buy your peptides from? Used to use SRC but last time I checked they closed up. Was thinking about using purchase peptides.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Cronus said:


> Mind if I ask where you buy your peptides from? Used to use SRC but last time I checked they closed up. Was thinking about using purchase peptides.


Purepeptides and peptides uk, both gtg mate


----------



## Patmuscle (Nov 18, 2010)

adam28 said:


> Purepeptides and peptides uk, both gtg mate


what kind of peptides u using then?


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Patmuscle said:


> what kind of peptides u using then?


GHRP2 and MOD GRF mate. 3x daily.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

TBH the price difference is more or less the same for the dose I'd be using when compared to the 200iu kit.


----------



## Patmuscle (Nov 18, 2010)

adam28 said:


> GHRP2 and MOD GRF mate. 3x daily.


what are the results with this 2 peptides


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Patmuscle said:


> what are the results with this 2 peptides


I have more energy than ever, i sleep so well its unbelievable. Also noticed fat loss, better shape and also just feel great .


----------



## Patmuscle (Nov 18, 2010)

adam28 said:


> I have more energy than ever, i sleep so well its unbelievable. Also noticed fat loss, better shape and also just feel great .


how much mg daily u use these peptides?


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Patmuscle said:


> how much mg daily u use these peptides?


100 mcg of each 3x a day. sometimes 4x


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

adam28 said:


> I have more energy than ever, i sleep so well its unbelievable. Also noticed fat loss, better shape and also just feel great .


Iv been using a vial of toms ipam about 30 mins pre bed the last week or so mate, there is a real feel good factor after a shot im lying in bed feeling really good it's weird lol

Wake up feeling great as well, gutted i only ordered one vial now.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> Iv been using a vial of toms ipam about 30 mins pre bed the last week or so mate, there is a real feel good factor after a shot im lying in bed feeling really good it's weird lol
> 
> Wake up feeling great as well, gutted i only ordered one vial now.


Yeah, i feel so refreshed every morning . Im getting up at 5.30am and even making the Mrs breakfast WTF!


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

adam28 said:


> Yeah, i feel so refreshed every morning . Im getting up at 5.30am and even making the Mrs breakfast WTF!


What the f**k are you thinking she should be making you breakfast !! 

I cant talk i make all my own food lol


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Bumping as didn't really get an answer to original Q.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> Iv been using a vial of toms ipam about 30 mins pre bed the last week or so mate, there is a real feel good factor after a shot im lying in bed feeling really good it's weird lol
> 
> Wake up feeling great as well, gutted i only ordered one vial now.


How much ipam you been taking pre bed mate? you doing the 500mcg protocol or just saturation dose?


----------



## Linked (Dec 17, 2013)

Cronus said:


> Thinking about adding in GH this year. I've seen this kit for a good price from a good source, only concern is I've read there has been a recent fluctuation of fakes on the market.
> 
> He has also starting stocking a new kit - HYGENE GLOBAL LABS, apparently from same people as hyge, again going for a good price.
> 
> Also able to obtain GENETROPIN 36iu pens and Genetech 100iu but worked fairly more expensive, especially the pens.


I think the Pfizer 36 iu pen is best option,, done growth every year at some point during the year for 7 years or more,, I found that is the best, I can only use a 3rd at a time compared to all these reboxed Chinese bits 100 iu + kits etc ,, hunt the

Pens down for about (can't say how much) and you ain't that far off what you would pay for the other 10 iu vial x 10 kinda kits, I know I'm just bunching all other kits together a bit there but I struggle to trust them when I know for a fact the china factories will put as many mg/iu in a bottle as you ask for, depending what you want to pay,

Then it's labelled back up here as 100 iu or whatever looks impressive

I'd stick to go quick pen

I'm just finishing 3rd pen,,

diet is crap!

Still got abs! Result


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

adam28 said:


> How much ipam you been taking pre bed mate? you doing the 500mcg protocol or just saturation dose?


Just saturation dose mate, that itself is enough to start off with, i only bought 1 vial and im keeping for prebed

Iv added in some siazen HGH now as well pre bed 3 times a week till i start my cycle so it will last longer


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

I ****ed about trying to get hgh , got shanked a couple of times , did a ton more research and all the talk of fakes etc just got me down ....

Eventually was persuaded to try peps , and love them !

It's not to say I won't use hgh in the future , if I know it's gtg .

Thing with peptides (as well as all the stuff Adam said) is you can budget for them , if I'm skint I can just buy two vials at a time , if I'm flush I can bulk buy ..

Hgh, you gotta buy bulk as standard , and it's allways running out of stock, I would be really angry if I laid out another ££££ and did the course to find out it was no good and I could have had the same or more volume of peptides and deffo had legit stuff ..

So is it worth it ?

Only if you have multiple sources of proper stuff at a price you constantly afford ..

I can't see how else anyone can go ahead with it as a serious option without those things in place ?

i think some sources could do worse than to break kits and sell on a single vial basis , on top of everything else we spend on dropping that much money on a gamble is hard to risk ?


----------

